# LED light strips & bulbs @ home depot



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone checked these out?? would they be any good for aquarium applications? Would the Philips bulbs (same shape as incandescent) work in our older light hoods that were outfitted for incandescents? Thanks.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

The ones I have seen are not 6500K so they would look very yellow and would not be good for plants. Other wise as long as they can fit they will work, you might need to add/make a reflector though (lots of LED bulbs don't spread the light the best). Paining the inside white or silver will help the light bounce down to the tank.


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Check ebay for "LED flood light". They're $12-$15 for the 10W versions and there are a variety of temperatures available, 3000-3500K, 6000-6500K, and 10000+ are availble as well.

I have 3 of the 10W 6000-6500K on my 220 and the plants in there are doing fine however they are easier plants to grow


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've thought about these. I've used compact florescent for years on my 2.5gallon, it's always worked well and I did buy that bulb from HD.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Ryan, you say you HAVE purchased the phillips bulb???? Have you had it very long, and how does it perform, any good??


----------

